

Justin.tv Broadcasts Live From Your Android Phone - jwecker
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/01/justin-tv-android/

======
jwecker
You can download it by going to justin.tv from your android or here:
<http://www.justin.tv/p/android> . Looking forward to seeing what people do
with this live. Ammon flew his phone from a kite the other day
<http://www.justin.tv/ammonb/b/269125517> (it was better live ;)

Edit: or from the app store now. sweet.

------
chewbranca
I just downloaded this and tried it out. Amazingly cool. Only about a 15s
delay to broadcast live from your phone. There is a lot of potential to really
change online videos and news/live events as well. Very exciting.

------
ireadzalot
Are they ever going to fix their iPhone app? You cannot favorite a video, and
keeps crashing.

~~~
abstractbill
Yes. I've been working on version 2 of the iPhone app for the past few months.
It is awesome and will be in your hands in a few weeks at most.

~~~
grinich
I saw a demo a couple weeks ago and can confirm that it is kickass. Can't
wait. Nice work, Bill.

------
k33n
Ustream has had an iPhone streaming app for ages now. It's pretty damn nice
too. Qik has one too but it's a complete waste of time.

